# Fix for "Can't locate Chipcard/PCSC/Card.pm" in pcsc_scan

## wjholden

I tried to run the pcsc_scan program from sys-apps/pcsc-tools and got an error like this:

```
PC/SC device scanner

V 1.4.21 (c) 2001-2011, Ludovic Rousseau <ludovic.rousseau@free.fr>

Compiled with PC/SC lite version: 1.8.6

Using reader plug'n play mechanism

Scanning present readers...

0: Dell Dell Smart Card Reader Keyboard 00 00

Sun Jan 12 14:02:39 2014

Reader 0: Dell Dell Smart Card Reader Keyboard 00 00

  Card state: Card inserted, 

  ATR: ...snip...

Can't locate Chipcard/PCSC/Card.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/local/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.16.3 /usr/local/lib64/perl5 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.16.3 .) at /usr/bin/ATR_analysis line 47.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/ATR_analysis line 47.
```

If you see this, just reinstall dev-perl/pcsc-perl with

```
emerge -1 dev-perl/pcsc-perl
```

The error should go away.

----------

